# What happened to my thread on BKK and Red Wine shrimps....its GONE!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so tell me where my thread on BKK and Red Wine shrimps went?
I assume that someone has deleted it from the forum, along with my posts in my private User CP and the post where Frank from BC stated he had established *100% BKK stock! * 

I am having my good name thrown around on another forum, because I disagreed with Frank over the purity of these BKK and as this is an open forum for discussion I think it only *fair* to allow me to prove that what I stated is in fact TRUE!

*BKK and Red Wine shrimps are NOT stable!*
Please explain!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Betaforu.

Who are you asking to explain exactly? Are you baiting someone out? Is this the same person you are fighting with on the other site?

I am going to ask you to please take it to PM or keep it on the other site. We don't like to have personal politics and stuff like that ranted out on this site. Drama overflow and the like on other forums does not make Gtaa your personal soap box.

If you could make a *calm and respectful* debate that would be another matter. State your points and facts with resources used without calling out anyone else then leave it at that. Or place the user you are having issues with on ignore.



> along with my posts in my private User CP


FYI. No moderator can get into your private PM


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

i saw your thread about that yesterday night
i personally don't know all those genetic stuffs but
i saw frank's picture of rubys and bbk or pands 
and there were tons!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Since what I say and how I say it you can't read it clearly enough. I've asked Silane to pay attention to your post and to answer your question.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/sho...-Red-Ruby-Shrimp?p=52365&viewfull=1#post52365

Also, you should ask mighty muffin what he means before using his information as wrongful citation of information is same as plagiarism because it was not used in the correct context.

I hope this ends your discussion on whether or not BKK is stable or not. I'm not the only one that has kept selective breeding BKK to give the highest offspring percentile of BKK as I've said, there are many many people out there that has it. I've been getting 100% BKK offsprings in the last 5 batches and i'm not the only one who has achieved this. Many other breeders have successfully done this almost a year before me.

Just a clarification as this maybe a terminology issue: BKK also includes panda, 1 bar panda, and extreme BKK


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry if you feel like you were put on the spot with the post I made on Shrimpnow. I can have it deleted if that is what you want, but, my reason for putting it out there is because it is not right to have quotations from other people misused. These sources you chose were accessible through pm's and you could ask for clarification before using their quotes in context. By wrongfully using quotes you are essentially plagiarizing and me being a university grad student in genetics and moving into medicine. That is not tolerated in any institution. Please PM me if you wish to further discuss any possible heated debate or if you want the post taken down.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually IF anyone is interested in this long time discussion over on Shrimpnow, please feel free to go check out what I have stated, this is still NOT a stablized shrimp, maybe some people are getting BKK all the time, but NOT everyone, so it is still up for debate and that is what forums are all about....debate.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

It was not that I took umbridge with you questioning what I said, it was the fact that you posted all of my forum names on that site just to make sure everyone knew who I was . That was completely unneccessary, you could have just stated you were having a debate with another forum member and left it at that, I don't understand why you thought it necessary to bandy both of my forum names about? Who cares who said what, its a debate, not an inquest! 

The reason people have different names on these forums is so that their identities are kept secret otherwise we would all be using our own given names!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Enough said, on this subject....Moderater please close this thread! thank you.


----------

